# Best squonker for up to R900



## Ruben (13/8/18)

Hey fellow vapers

I'm looking to buy a squonker at vapecon for under 900 what would you recommend?


----------



## Andre (13/8/18)

Pulse 80W.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/8/18)

Andre said:


> Pulse 80W.



You might not get the Pulse mod and a decent RDA for that price. If that's the case; Wismec Luxotic BF Box. VapeClub have them for R7XX currently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruben (13/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> You might not get the Pulse mod and a decent RDA for that price. If that's the case; Wismec Luxotic BF Box. VapeClub have them for R7XX currently.


I have a squonkable atomizer so I just need the mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shakez (13/8/18)

I have a luxotic for sale. PM me if you're interested


----------



## Darius1332 (13/8/18)

Pulse 80w or Gbox 200w, both are great depending on your size/battery needs.


----------



## Gimli (13/8/18)

I'm really hoping to see the pulse BF kit at vapecon, really want a simple mech squonk kit


----------



## Baker (13/8/18)

These look good. They were due to land at Sir Vape today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (13/8/18)

Baker said:


> View attachment 141744
> 
> 
> These look good. They were due to land at Sir Vape today.


This looks nice, I wonder who else will stock it


----------



## Adephi (13/8/18)

Caramia said:


> This looks nice, I wonder who else will stock it



Sir Vape got it listed for R820.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruben (14/8/18)

I'll have a look at that hoping it will be at vape con?


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/8/18)

I have a Aluminum version Arctic Dolphin Anita 21700 in black for Sale. just recieved today. Still sealed in the box.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/brand-new-arctic-dolphin-squonk-setup.t52643/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruben (14/8/18)

T


Baker said:


> View attachment 141744
> 
> 
> These look good. They were due to land at Sir Vape today.


Thanx alot for the help I'll be buying this one at vapecon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13 (14/8/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Pulse 80w or Gbox 200w, both are great depending on your size/battery needs.


Had both

Like pulse squank bottle and size of mod more 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOB (15/8/18)

Have to admit, I love my Pulse 80W. The squonk bottle is excellent and I have had zero leaks on it. Fits in the hand nicely and feels good. Just my 2 cents worth.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (15/8/18)

Andre said:


> Pulse 80W.


Agreed - Solid setup... ask @Roodt


----------



## Roodt (15/8/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Agreed - Solid setup... ask @Roodt


Pulse 80w is probably the best (non high end) single sell squonker around right now. Easy to use, fits very well in hand, robust and feels solid. No paint issues (mine is ina pocket and on a desk daily bassis)Plus, it just check aces... see below...

ATTACH=full]141961[/ATTACH]


.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (15/8/18)

Can't agree with @Roodt more. I've had mine for about 3 weeks now and have not regretted opting for the Pulse once! I also love the fact that the mod takes either 18650 or 20700 batteries. I have both, so it's easy for me to swop between batteries with the included 18650 adapter.


----------



## Dobie (15/8/18)

And, if you look at the price of that Recurve, there is just no way I would take that over the Pulse personally.


----------



## Cave Johnson (15/8/18)

Another vote to the Pulse BF 80W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/18)

Im really surprised no one has mentioned the Pico squeeze 2. yet it takes a bigger cell than the pulse at 21700 and is smaller than the pulse. Great engineering i must say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/8/18)

Probably because it costs way too much.


Kalashnikov said:


> Im really surprised no one has mentioned the Pico squeeze 2. yet it takes a bigger cell than the pulse at 21700 and is smaller than the pulse. Great engineering i must say.
> View attachment 141976
> View attachment 141975



Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Probably because it costs way too much.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


R750- for a 21700 Stainless steel squonker is not a bad price if you ask me.
https://blingsa.co.za/products/eleaf-istick-pico-squeeze-2-100w-tc-squonk-mod


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/8/18)

That is excluding shipping and a very long wait to get the item. I think the OP was looking for sub R900 and available.


Kalashnikov said:


> R750- for a 21700 Stainless steel squonker is not a bad price if you ask me.
> https://blingsa.co.za/products/eleaf-istick-pico-squeeze-2-100w-tc-squonk-mod



Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruben (15/8/18)

Thamx for the input guys and gals I am trying to avoid eleaf as far as possible as I've had a few bad experiences with them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/8/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> R750- for a 21700 Stainless steel squonker is not a bad price if you ask me.
> https://blingsa.co.za/products/eleaf-istick-pico-squeeze-2-100w-tc-squonk-mod


Don't order from blingvape unless u are ready to wait for months with no updates no tracking info, just to find out what u received is an incomplete order.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Don't order from blingvape unless u are ready to wait for months with no updates no tracking info, just to find out what u received is an incomplete order.


have used them before. Shipping with the depends more on whats in stock. If they have stuff in stock at the local warehouse it ships quickly. However i paid R850 for mine shipped from China with DHL. Got it in 4 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/8/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> have used them before. Shipping with the depends more on whats in stock. If they have stuff in stock at the local warehouse it ships quickly. However i paid R850 for mine shipped from China with DHL. Got it in 4 days





Kalashnikov said:


> have used them before. Shipping with the depends more on whats in stock. If they have stuff in stock at the local warehouse it ships quickly. However i paid R850 for mine shipped from China with DHL. Got it in 4 days


When did u place your order. I read all positive reviews for them until recently.


----------



## Baker (19/8/18)

Here's another one that to me looks better than the Pulse (I hate the side bottle style)

https://vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/aspire-feedlink-mod

Possible con is that this one only takes 18650 batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (19/8/18)

Baker said:


> Here's another one that to me looks better than the Pulse (I hate the side bottle style)
> 
> https://vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/aspire-feedlink-mod
> 
> Possible con is that this one only takes 18650 batteries.


Like the look of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (19/8/18)

Baker said:


> Here's another one that to me looks better than the Pulse (I hate the side bottle style)
> 
> https://vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/aspire-feedlink-mod
> 
> Possible con is that this one only takes 18650 batteries.



Winner of a mod, I’m surprised it isn’t very popular. One of the best feeling mods I’ve ever owned and it hits hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (19/8/18)

You really can’t go wrong with the Pulse BF 80w and a Wotofo Recurve RDA. This combo is squonking at its best and flavour is top self.

Plus the Pulse BF 80w has the option of buying extra panels and different colored silicon squonk bottle. BAM new looking matchy-matchy mod on the cheap!


----------



## Raindance (19/8/18)

Baker said:


> Here's another one that to me looks better than the Pulse (I hate the side bottle style)
> 
> https://vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/aspire-feedlink-mod
> 
> Possible con is that this one only takes 18650 batteries.


Nice find!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

